# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Δήλος (Νομικού) [Delos, Wappen von Hamburg]

## Ellinis

Ένα από τα πρώτα μοντέρνα κρουαζιερόπλοια που ταξίδεψαν στα νερά μας ήταν το ΔΗΛΟΣ του Νομικού.

Ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1960 σε ηλικία 5 ετών και έμεινε για 7 χρόνια πρωτού αναχωρήσει για την Αμερική. Δεν στέριωσε εκεί και τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια πηγαίνει από ντόκο σε ντόκο αλλάζοντας ονόματα αλλά χωρίς να το βάζει κάτω.

Το θυμήθηκα μιας και το maritimematters.com είχε πρόσφατα κάποια νέα για το καράβι:

_New Vista For XANADU 2/FAITHFUL
February 17: The 1955-built vessel most recently known as AURORA, best known as XANADU yet still sporting the name FAITHFUL on her hull, has finally left her berth at Alameda and has arrived in Rio Vista, a town on California's Sacramento River, today._ 

Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του εδώ και εδω.

----------


## nautikos

Παντως το πλοιο εχει το μαυρο του το χαλι, επισημως θεωρειται σαν νεκρο πλοιο. Το λιμανι του *Oakland* προσπαθει με καποιο οικονομικο τροπο να το ξεφορτωθει, αφου ο ιδιοκτητης δεν ασχολειται πλεον με αυτο. Πολυ πιθανο να βυθιστει σε συγκεκριμενο ασφαλες σημειο που θα υποδειξει το USCG.

faithful ex delos6.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά είναι σε τραγική κατάσταση. Τελευταία του αναλαμπή ήταν πριν λίγα χρόνια όταν το πήρε κάποιος για να το μετατρέψει σε πλωτό νοσοκομείο για περιοδείες σε χώρες του τρίτου κόσμου, αλλά τελικά τίποτα δεν προχώρησε.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα πολύ πρόσφατο άρθρο αποκαλύπτει τι έχει τραβήξει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια το άλλοτε "δικό μας" ΔΗΛΟΣ. 

Delos Oct-08 at Rio Vista.jpg
Μαζί και μια πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του.
Πηγή: Αlameda Sun

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ας θυμηθούμε το όμορφο *Δήλος,* με τον μόνο τρόπο που έχουμε, τη φωτογραφία! Την εποχή που το πλοίο έσφιζε από ζωή.
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία είναι διαφημιστική καρτποστάλ της Nomikos Lines.

delos 001.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία του *Δήλος* στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60, στο νησί της Μεγαλόχαρης, την Τήνο.

OO3.jpg

----------


## britanis

ask me what i built now!!!!!
but,she have so many names...........that i here today the first time real,that i built the later delos

here pictures from the "wappen von hamburg"

but when anyone have the symbol for the funnel.......................i have i idea

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Ακόμα μια φωτογραφία του *Δήλος* στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '60, στο νησί της Μεγαλόχαρης, την Τήνο.


Thanks for your photos Apollon here is the 1962 brochure of the beautiful Delos. Best regards Henry

scan0200.jpg scan0201.jpg scan0202.jpg scan0199.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

My friends, Britanis and Henry Casciaro, I show you one more photo of Delos. 1962. 
Η φωτογραφία είναι από το αρχείο του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής.
delos new.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Φίλε Apollon βλέπω κατέχεις αρκετό ανεκτίμητο υλικό  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το D.E.S. Δήλος, από καρτποστάλ της Νοmikos Lines.

O18.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> but when anyone have the symbol for the funnel.......................i have i idea


Amazing symbol for the funnel. Nomikos Lines!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_DELOS 1_

I am delighted you started a thread on one of the most lovely cruise ships to  grace the Aegean, _Delos_. In March 2007 I was at the free University of Berlin. While strolling at _Unter den Linden_, I stopped at the open book market in front of the Humboldt University in the old East Berlin. What a find!  I came out with about 20 books including a leaflet that had been published in Germany (no publisher) about the history of _Wappen von Hamburg/Delos/Xanadu/Fairmont_. It has some glorious pictures that I have scanned and I am presenting here.

Dedicated to _Henry Casciaro_ who fascinates us with his brochures, _britanis_ whose ship models we admire, _Apollon_ who has dazzled us with his older Greek ship photos and _Ellinis_ who continues to be the most knowledgeable in our ship!

_ Delos_ was born as _Wappen von Hamburg_ (i.e. the _Coats of Arms of Hamburg_, or _O Thyreos tou Ambourgou_) of _Hafendampfschiffahrts-Actien-Gesellschaft (HADAG)._ She is so well known in Germany that she has her own Wikipedia reference! But look at _the first one_ http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Wappen_von_Hamburg  She was built for the extremely popular run between Hamburg and the island of Helgoland, a popular summer resort for Germans. See map here http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20060423172837 and a picture of the harbor today here http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...20050905202844
Check also http://www.cruiseshipodyssey.com/Helgoland.htm She was a clean, perfect ship with a speed of 17.5 knots when she was built in 1955 that became 21.5 knots (!) in 1961 with new engines... She came to _Delos_ in 1961 and left us in 1967 or so...

First, pictures from Germany when she was _Wappen von Hamburg_

Below, a photograph (credit: Kramers of Dortmund) in 1955 while in Helgoland

Wappen1.jpg

The speed of the service is advertised below

ad.jpg

And here in Cuxhaven (in the background) with _B&#252;rgermeister Ross_ in the front (see http://www.inselfaehren.de/index.php...ster-ross-1948 about this second ship)

Wappen2.jpg

Below another one (credit: Sch&#246;ning, L&#252;beck)

Wappen3.jpg

And then a glorious, full-speed run to Helgoland as captured by F Schensky of Helgoland

Wappen4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_DELOS 2_




> _Delos_ was born as _Wappen von Hamburg_ (i.e. the _Coats of Arms of Hamburg_, or _O Thyreos tou Ambourgou_) of _Hafendampfschiffahrts-Actien-Gesellschaft (HADAG)._ She was built for the extremely popular run between Hamburg and the island of Helgoland, a popular summer resort for Germans.


More pictures from Germany when she was _Wappen von Hamburg_

Here in H&ouml;rnum in 1959.

Wappen5.jpg

And here in Hamburg in a HADAG ad/postcard from 1959 with *Bunten Kuh* behind her. Can you guess which ship the last one became? _Stella Solaris!_ http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/bunte_kuh_1957.htm

Wappen6.jpg

And one more color photo

Wappen7.jpg

Here is a spectacular photograph from the route to Helgoland. Waves can get vicious up there!
(credit: Kramers of Dortmund)

Wappen8.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Nicholas, absolutely fabulous, well done in documenting this ship so thoroughly. Thank you  for your dedication and best regards Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_DELOS 4_

Eventually, _Delos_ came to Greece as a Nomikos cruise ship. Think about it!  The owners of the company with the smartest and youngest passenger ships were selecting as their flag cruise ship _one of the most beloved German ships_!!! Get it?  German tourists _flooded the Greek cruises with their favorite ship_!..

All these photos are from Nomikos brochures

Delos1.jpg

Delos2.jpg

Delos3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas, absolutely fabulous, well done in documenting this ship so thoroughly. Thank you  for your dedication and best regards Henry.


Thanks. This has been very enjoyable


*DELOS 5*

And then came the years of _Xanadu_ this magic cruise ship...

Xanadu1.jpg Xanadu2.jpg

Anyone for a cruise with _Xanadu_?

Xanadu3.jpg Xanadu5.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

It seems that Xanadu Cruises had very colourful brochures, thanks for posting them Nicholas. 
As XANADU she sailed in 1972-77 and was then laid up until 1982.

Before that she sailed in 1967-70 for Alaska Cruise Line as the POLAR STAR. In 1970 she went to West Cruise Line as the PACIFIC STAR.

In 1982 she was sold to Pan Aleutian Seafoods to be used as a crab processing plant  :Sad:  but remained idle and was sold in 1984 to become an exhibition ship and was renamed EXPEX.
Xanadu Cruises bought her back in 1985 but she did not re-entered service.
In 1991 she was sold to Friend Ships to become a mercy ship but once more nothing came out, except that she was renamed FAITHFUL.

Her last renaming occured in 2003, becoming the XANADU 2, with a plan to become a floating hospital.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> It seems that Xanadu Cruises had very colourful brochures, thanks for posting them Nicholas. 
> As XANADU she sailed in 1972-77 and was then laid up until 1982.
> 
> Before that she sailed in 1967-70 for Alaska Cruise Line as the POLAR STAR. In 1970 she went to West Cruise Line as the PACIFIC STAR.
> 
> In 1982 she was sold to Pan Aleutian Seafoods to be used as a crab processing plant  but remained idle and was sold in 1984 to become an exhibition ship and was renamed EXPEX.
> Xanadu Cruises bought her back in 1985 but she did not re-entered service.
> In 1991 she was sold to Friend Ships to become a mercy ship but once more nothing came out, except that she was renamed FAITHFUL.
> 
> Her last renaming occured in 2003, becoming the XANADU 2, with a plan to become a floating hospital.


Here she is with the insignia of _Polar Star_

Pacific Star.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Aris and Nicholas there is a good four page in-depth review of this ships career by Peter Knego on his Vintage Passenger Ship Chronicles section in www.maritimematters.com. Have a look it really is quite detailed with some splendid shots and if you have'nt seen this website before it has some very interesting articles on an incredible number of historic vessels. Have a look!
Best regards Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Aris and Nicholas there is a good four page in-depth review of this ships career by Peter Knego on his Vintage Passenger Ship Chronicles section in www.maritimematters.com. Have a look it really is quite detailed with some splendid shots and if you have'nt seen this website before it has some very interesting articles on an incredible number of historic vessels. Have a look!
> Best regards Henry.


Henry

Of course I follow _Peter's Website_ almost everyday and I have several of his videos. Quite an enthusiast. In the Olympia site, you will see many references to him

N

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Bravo Nicholas Peppas! Very Nice!!! 
Ας δούμε το πλοίο ως Polar Star.(1967-1970) Alaska cruise lines.
polar star.jpg

O23.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eγω αυτο που βλεπω ειναι οτι ο tss apollon μας εχει βαλει ολους στην πριζα μα τα φοβερα θεματα που ανεβαζει  και ξεψαχνιζουμε ολοι τα σεντουκια μας!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φίλε Ben Bruce, πρέπει όλοι να βάλουμε τα δυνατά μας, και να ψάξουμε τα παλιά μας μπαούλα, γιατί μια φωτογραφία αξίζει όσο 1000 λέξεις!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_DELOS 9_

On Friday, October 10, 2008, the _Alameda Sun_ wrote:




> The Shipping News
>   Doug Hayward
>   How long can a ship remain "Faithful"? About as long as it takes to slide all the way down the skids — 53 years, in the case of that once-elegant cruise ship lately known here as the motor vessel Faithful. 
>   Although an ugly pariah on the Alameda Estuary waterfront until the city had her towed away 10 months ago, in her grand and glorious heyday she was a 293-foot beauty queen of the world cruise ship industry. Now she languishes in rusty disarray at anchor along a tawdry, weed-choked bank of the Sacramento River not far from the little city of Rio Vista.
>   In an ironic twist, this ship which once charged princely sums to capacity crowds of 186 passengers per cruise has become a spin on "reverse ransoming." After 18 months trying to have the owners take away their hulk, the city itself shelled out $200,000 in hard cash to have it towed by a private ship salvager, who also got title (despite the fact that the owners who abandoned MV Faithful were on record. They never did anything to fix her up or remove her as demanded after having been berthed since September of 2005 at an Alameda city quay on former U.S. Navy property.) 
>   In the course of things, to make matters worse, someone else also clandestinely piggy-backed a huge metal barge to the cruise ship. The barge, too, had to be towed away as a single-source contract to a ship salvager. 
>   In her sparkling days of glory when she was first christened in 1955 as the MV Wappen von Hamburg in Germany, the ship first entered North Sea cruise passenger service. Just five years later, she was completely rebuilt and even outfitted with a swimming pool by Nomikos Lines as the *Delos* for Greek Islands cruises. Seven years after that, she became Polar Star, and then in 1970 Pacific Star for a firm called Westours, operating Alaskan and South Seas cruises. Next she became Xanadu for Xanadu Cruises in the waters of Mexico and Alaska. The downward spiral really began after that when she was laid up in Puget Sound, Washington, to become an exhibition ship called the Expex, but when that idea went sour, the notion was to turn her into a Christian hospital ship, which is where the name Faithful came in. 
>   But that didn't work out, either, and from there she was taken to port of Los Angeles anchorage and illegally occupied by missionaries, then seized and sold to a medical doctor in Florida who aspired to restore her as a hospital ship named Xanadu 2. Her next-to-last-stop was Alameda, where new owners known as Al Boraq Aviation, planned to reincarnate her as a luxury yacht, Aurora. But Al Boraq Aviation is "a dissolved company" according to the Internet web site Cruise Ship Matters in its January-March 2008 posting. 
>   On the other hand, city attorney Teresa Highsmith has said of Al Boraq Aviation, "They assert they own the boat, they've said so in writing...we've told their attorneys...we intend to recover the public's money." Nothing further has turned up in the dead silence following that. Someday, the salvager implied to the city, he might possibly turn Faithful into a floating restaurant. There is no evidence of that to date.

----------


## britanis

the WAPPEN VON HAMBURG is 90% finish
and thanks for the lovely words nico
and specialy for your storm picture..........look

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> the WAPPEN VON HAMBURG is 90% finish
> and thanks for the lovely words nico
> and specialy for your storm picture..........look


This is truly impressive!!! A work of art!  Ihad no idea you were doing it   Bravo!  N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

An April 20, 1967 ad of _Nomikos Line_ with mention of _Delos'_ cruises.  For _britanis_ who cannot read Greek:
--- Every Monday at 8:45 am she was doing Piraeus, Delos, Mykonos, Rhodes, Herakleion, Santorini, Piraeus.  
--- Every Thursday at 3:00 pm she was going from Piraeus to Rhodes, Herakleion, Santorini, Delos, Mykonos, Piraeus.

Notice how carefully constructed these schedules were! The last port of call before Piraeus was _always "a wow place"_ as the US travel agents say... either Santorini or Mykonos...  The last impression from the cruise has to be ... lasting! You never return to Piraeus after Delos unless you have a boat full of German archaeologists!  I am told by NYC friends that several _Nomikos_ leaders had studied business in New York and one of them had worked in a big US ad company before returning to Greece.

19670420 Nom.jpg

----------


## britanis

wooooooooow my face is red;-))thanks

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να δύο ευρήματα του Δήλος μετά την πώλησή του στον Καναδά. Μία φωτογραφία ως Polar Star και μία μεταγενέστερη ως Pacific Star. Από το shipsnostalgia.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Να δύο ευρήματα του Δήλος μετά την πώλησή του στον Καναδά. Μία φωτογραφία ως Polar Star και μία μεταγενέστερη ως Pacific Star. Από το shipsnostalgia.


Always a beauty

----------


## inselfaehre

σχεδιάζει να βουλιάξει το πλοίο. Συνέχεια παρακάτω για να διαβάσετε  :Sad:  :Sad:  
http://www.californiashipstoreefs.org/About

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> σχεδιάζει να βουλιάξει το πλοίο. Συνέχεια παρακάτω για να διαβάσετε  
> http://www.californiashipstoreefs.org/About


This is incredible.   Thank you for letting us know!!!!

----------


## gtogias

καλοκαίρι του 1961 και η εφημερίδα Εμπρός παρουσιάζει το Δήλος που ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στις 15 Μαϊου 1961:

1961 06 24 Εμπρός σελ 17a.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> καλοκαίρι του 1961 και η εφημερίδα Εμπρός παρουσιάζει το Δήλος που ξεκίνησε τα δρομολόγια του στις 15 Μαϊου 1961:
> 
> 1961 06 24 Εμπρός σελ 17a.JPG



Στις 24  Μαιου 1961 ανακοινωνονται τα δρομολογια του *Δηλος

*19610524 Delos.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για μένα τουλάχιστον είναι είδηση ότι το Δήλος εκτελούσε κανονικά δρομολόγια. Το είχα ότι από την αρχή του στην Ελλάδα ήταν αμιγώς διαμορφωμένο για κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Καλά τι κατάστρωμα είχε χωρίς πάγκους για τους επιβάτες και πως γινόταν ο διαχωρισμός των θέσεων σε ένα σχετικά μικρό καράβι ενιαίας θέσης?

----------


## crow

Μια φωτο απο την καταληξη του πλοιου...
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...OR+II#comments

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε crow δεν ειναι το* Δηλος* του Νομικου, ειναι το μεταγενεστερο _Wappen von Hamburg του 1965._

----------


## inselfaehre

> Φιλε crow δεν ειναι το* Δηλος* του Νομικου, ειναι το μεταγενεστερο _Wappen von Hamburg του 1965._


Γεια σε όλους, περισσότερο μπορεί να διαβαστεί εδώ

http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/wappen_von_hamburg_1965.htm

rgds

Cai  :Smile:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στο θέμα για τις χριστουγεννιάτικες ευχές γράφω για την Χριστουγεννιάτικη κάρτα της εταιρίας Πέτρου Μ. Νομικού της δεκαετίας του 60, που έστελνε στους ταξιδιωτικούς πράκτορες για τα χρόνια πολλά, όπου φαίνεται ζωγραφισμένο το Δήλος αρόδου φωταγωγημένο νύχτα με τον ¶γιο Βασίλη σε ένα μικρό βαρκάκι με κουπιά να πλέει προς το καράβι. Λοιπόν τα νέα είναι καλά. Σύμφωνα με άρθρο του ιστορικού Peter Knego το πρώην Δήλος (νυν Faithful) πρόκειται να επισκευαστεί και να διασωθεί:

http://www.maritimematters.com/shipnews.html

Ο ¶γιος Βασίλης θα επισκεφτεί και πάλι το Δήλος?...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστα τα νεα για το Δηλος, ευχομαι να πραγματοποιηθουν!

----------


## Ellinis

Στο αναλυτικο άρθρο εδώ, αναφέρει οτι επισκευάζεται για να λειτουργήσει ως ξενοδοχείο με συνεδρειακό κέντρο αλλά και ως μουσείο. Για να δούμε... αν και τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια όποιος και να το πήρε δεν κατάφερε να το κάνει κάτι λειτουργικό.

----------


## inselfaehre

Γειά,
Πράγματι, θα ήταν ωραίο για τη διατήρησή τους. Αλλά δεν νομίζω. κρίμα :cry:

Cai

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

First, for my friend inselfaehre this is a rare film of Delos arriving in Piraeus from Germany in May 1961!

http://mam.avarchive.gr/portal/digit...594&thid=14071
*
*                               Το κρουαζιερόπλοιο *Δήλος* (*Delos*) καταπλέει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ακολουθεί ξενάγηση στους εσωτερικούς χώρους του κρουαζιερόπλοιου, το οποίο μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει έως και 1.600 επιβάτες.



Το αρχειακό υλικό είναι από τις συλλογές του Εθνικού Οπτικοακουστικού Αρχείου.

D1.jpgD2.jpg
D3.jpgD4.jpg

----------


## inselfaehre

Hey Nicholas,

Thanks for this verry very rare Link  :Surprised:  :Very Happy: 

rgds

Cai

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Βέβαια αυτό το 1.600 επιβάτες τι το ήθελαν? Θα αναφερόντουσαν μάλλον στην χωρητικότητά του σαν ημερόπλοιο από την προηγούμενη ζωή του σαν Wappen von Hamburg.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Βέβαια αυτό το 1.600 επιβάτες τι το ήθελαν? Θα αναφερόντουσαν μάλλον στην χωρητικότητά του σαν ημερόπλοιο από την προηγούμενη ζωή του σαν Wappen von Hamburg.


Φυσικά στην προηγούμενη ζωή του σαν *Wappen von Hamburg*
Of course they were referring to its previous life as *Wappen von Hamburg*! The ship was just arriving to Greece

----------


## inselfaehre

Γειά,
Είχα στοίχημα χρησιμοποιήθηκε ως cruiser νύχτα και μέρα. Σημειώστε τα διάφορα λιμάνια στα λιμάνια :wink:

Cai

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*D.E.S. ΔΗΛΟΣ*

delos karta kalh xronia.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη καρτ ποσταλ απο τον ΤSS APOLLON

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γιώργο, έγραψες! Μοιάζει πάρα πολύ με την πραγματική. Μου έφτιαξες την ημέρα.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ όμορφη δουλειά! 'Ο,τι καλύτερο για τη νέα χρονιά!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> *D.E.S. ΔΗΛΟΣ*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70548


Great postcard Apollon, well done and Congratulations.
Happy New Year to all
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very nice advertisement of *Delos* for the Greek Americans who wanted to go on vacation to Greece. It appeared in the May 1963 issue of the Greek American magazine _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ (NEW YORK). From my personal collection.*

Delos* looks absolutely perfect! I will visit her on February 4 as she is now *Faithful* and idle close to Sacramento, California.

Ωραιοτατη διαφημιση του *Δηλος* για τους Ελληνοαμερικανους που ηθελαν να πανε για διακοπες στην Ελλαδα.  Απο το Ελληνοαμερικανικο περιοδικο _Η ΝΕΑ ΥΟΡΚΗ_ του Μαιου 1963. Προσωπικη μου συλλογη

Το *Δηλος* ειναι πραγματι τελειο σ' αυτη την φωτογραφια. Στις 4 Φεβρουαριου θα το επισκεφθω κοντα στο Σακραμεντο οπου ευρισκεται τωρα εγκαταλελειμενο σαν *Faithful*  με την ευκαιρια επισκεψεως στο Πανεπιστημιο της Καλιφορνιας στο Davis.

Delos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Δηλος*  στις 1 Aπριλιου 1062

19620401 Delos.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Το *Δηλος* ειναι πραγματι τελειο σ' αυτη την φωτογραφια. Στις 4 Φεβρουαριου θα το επισκεφθω κοντα στο Σακραμεντο οπου ευρισκεται τωρα εγκαταλελειμενο σαν *Faithful* με την ευκαιρια επισκεψεως στο Πανεπιστημιο της Καλιφορνιας στο Davis.


Nicholas τελικα πηγες;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas τελικα πηγες;


Δυστυχως το Rio Vista ειναι μιαμιση ωρα μακρυα απο το αεροδρομιο του Σακραμεντο και δεν βρηκαμε καιρο να παμε μεχρι εκει κατω. Επισης μου ειπαν οτι η προσβαση θα ηταν δυσκολη αργα το απογευμα. Λυπουμαι.  Μας μενουν ομως οι φωτογραφιες του Peter Knego http://maritimematters.blogspot.com/...-visit-to.html

----------


## inselfaehre

Γεια Νικόλαος,
έχω αυτή την εικόνα από την πιστή ιστοσελίδα μου

http://www.inselfaehren.de/index.php...aithful-1955-2

Φωτογραφίες από την Πέτρος είναι καλά

χαιρετισμούς

Cai  :Razz:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Γεια Νικόλαος,
> έχω αυτή την εικόνα από την πιστή ιστοσελίδα μου
> 
> http://www.inselfaehren.de/index.php...aithful-1955-2
> 
> Φωτογραφίες από την Πέτρος είναι καλά
> 
> χαιρετισμούς
> 
> Cai



Ευχαριστω πολυ _inselfaehre_.   Δεν την γνωριζα αυτη την φωτογραφια.  Μια ερωτηση.  Μα, πιστευουν πραγματικα οτι αυτο το πλοιο μπορει να φτιαχθει ξανα και να χρησιμοποιηθει αφου ειναι σε τετοια κατασταση;

Thank you _inselfaehre_. I did not know this picture. One question:  But do they really believe that this ship can be repaired and used again in these conditions that she is?

----------


## inselfaehre

Hello Nicholas,

I do not believe that she will drive again :-?

regards

Cai

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστω πολυ _inselfaehre_.   Δεν την γνωριζα αυτη την φωτογραφια.  Μια ερωτηση.  Μα, πιστευουν πραγματικα οτι αυτο το πλοιο μπορει να φτιαχθει ξανα και να χρησιμοποιηθει αφου ειναι σε τετοια κατασταση;
> 
> Thank you _inselfaehre_. I did not know this picture. One question:  But do they really believe that this ship can be repaired and used again in these conditions that she is?


Λυπηρον....  Στην Γερμανικη Wikipedia  υπαρχει αρθρο για τα τρια *Wappen von Hamburg* που αναφερει οτι το πρωτο (το *Δηλος*) θα βυθισθει και θα χρησιμοποιηθει σαν τεχνητη υφαλος




> 2008 wurde die "_Faithful_" nach Rio Vista geschleppt, dort liegt sie heute noch (Dezember 2009), leider gibt es PlΓ¤ne fΓΌr eine Versenkung als kΓΌnstliches Riff.


The *Wappen von Hamburg* (later *Delos*) in Cuxhaven in a photograph from the Internet... It says 1963 but I doubt it. It is pre-1961

Wappen.jpg




> .............
> Before that she sailed in 1967-70 for Alaska Cruise Line as the POLAR STAR. 
> .............


Here she is as *Polar Star
*Polar Star.jpg

_Delos_ deck plans (1970)
Delos.jpg
Source: http://hhvferry.com/wappenvh_delos_dpx.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

ΦΙΛΜ ΤΗΣ BRITISH PATHE ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1963

Εδω βλεπουμε ενα φιλμ για τους Αγγλους πολιτες σχετικα με τον τουρισμο στην Ελλαδα http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=1628 Παρ' οτι η British Path&#233; το χρονολογει σαν 1963, το φιλμ πρεπει να ειναι του 1961.

Το μεγαλυτερο μερος του φιλμ (1:16:84 μεχρι 6:46:92) αναφερεται στην Ροδο. Βλεπουμε δυο επιβατηγα. Το πρωτο ειναι το *Δηλος* του Νομικου. Το δευτερο ειναι το *Επτανησος* (φαινεται στο 4:09:76) που εκανε την γραμμη Δωδεκανησου.

Τι παραξενο φιλμ... Η μουσικη δεν ειναι το μπουζουκι που μαθαμε λιγο αργοτερα αλλα αυτο που λεγαμε τοτε "ελαφρα ελληνικη μουσικη". Το πρωτο τραγουδι ειναι το _Τι φταιω εγω αν σ' αγαπω_ του Ανδρεα Χατζηαποστολου (1920- ) με την Ναντια Κωνσταντοπουλου (1937- ). Το δευτερο ειναι μια μοντερνα Αθηναικη κανταδα του Αλεκου Σπαθη (?-1970) (_Μαρτυρας θα ειναι το φεγγαρι_) με το Τριο Κιταρα. Βλεπουμε λοιπον οτι στα 1960 δεν ηταν ολα μπουζουκι, Χατζηδακης και Θεοδωρακης.

R1.jpgR2.jpgR3.jpg

R4.jpgR5.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A wonderful postcard of *Delos* as *Wappen von Hamburg* in 1956

WvH 1956.jpg

----------


## inselfaehre

Hello,

here an historic picture as WAPPEN von HAMBURG



in foreground an old Vessel named HILLIGENLEI an built in 1912 :-P

The HILLIGENLEI has taken passenger from the Island Foehr to the WAPPEN.. the WAPPEN doesnt can self take the Passengers.. the draught was too much..

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Hello,
> 
> here an historic picture as WAPPEN von HAMBURG
> 
> 
> 
> in foreground an old Vessel named HILLIGENLEI an built in 1912 :-P
> 
> The HILLIGENLEI has taken passenger from the Island Foehr to the WAPPEN.. the WAPPEN doesnt can self take the Passengers.. the draught was too much..


Wonderful. Thank you so much!

N

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Very nice! Thank you inselfaehre

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η επιχείρηση για την ολική επισκευή του Δήλος ως Aurora πλέον, προχωράει κανονικά. Το όμορφο πλοίο σώθηκε. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες εδώ :http://aurorayacht.wordpress.com/

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Επιτελους! Να και κατι ευχαριστο, ξαναζωντανευει ενας φιλος απο τα παλια. 
Ευχαριστουμε Αλεξανδρε για τα καλα νεα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Επιτελους! Να και κατι ευχαριστο, ξαναζωντανευει ενας φιλος απο τα παλια. 
> Ευχαριστουμε Αλεξανδρε για τα καλα νεα!



Και τωρα εχουμε δυο!  Το *Δηλος* και το *Νεραιδα*.

Μηπως ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχουν αλλα "Ελληνικα" επιβατηγα η κρουαζιεροπλοια που ηταν σε ενεργο δραση στην δεκαετια του 1950 και υπαρχουν ακομη;


And now we have two!  *Delos* and *Neraida*

Does anyone know if there are other "Greek" passenger or cruise ships from the 1950s that are still with us now?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μου έρχονται στο μυαλό Νικόλα τα εξής: To Γιωργής (1959) πρώην Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος με άγνωστο και θολό μέλλον, το Ερμής της Ηπειρωτικής (1956) με λίγο χρόνο ζωής ακόμα, το Harmony II (1955) πρώην Μελτέμι ΙΙ που τώρα είναι πλωτή έκθεση επίπλων και εστιατόριο στον Τάμεση, και το παροπλισμένο The Emerald της Louis (1957) που σύντομα θα καταλήξει και αυτό στο διαλυτήριο. Α, υπάρχουν σε ζωή επίσης τα πρώην Δάφνη (1954) και Δανάη (1955) του Καρρά νυν Princess Daphne και Princess Danae καθώς και το City of Andros των αφων Κυρτάτα (San Giorgio 1956) νυν Ocean Mist το οποίο όμως δεν φαίνεται να στεργιώνει με τις εταιρίες που έμπλεξε τελευταία... Κανένα όμως από τα παραπάνω δεν ήταν σε ενεργό δράση υπο ελληνική πλοιοκτησία στην δεκαετία του 50.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΔΗΛΟΣ* και *STELLA SOLARIS I*  στην Ελιγολανδη....

Bunte Wappen.jpg

Πηγη:   http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaianderkiste/2988880572/

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ομορφη φωτο και τα πλοια βεβαια κομψοτεχνιματα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Wappen von Hamburg_ 1955


Wappen 1955.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _DELOS 1_
> 
> I am delighted you started a thread on one of the most lovely cruise ships to  grace the Aegean, _Delos_.  _Delos_ was born as _Wappen von Hamburg_ (i.e. the _Coats of Arms of Hamburg_, or _O Thyreos tou Ambourgou_) of _Hafendampfschiffahrts-Actien-Gesellschaft (HADAG)._ She is so well known in Germany that she has her own Wikipedia reference!  She was a clean, perfect ship with a speed of 17.5 knots when she was built in 1955 that became 21.5 knots (!) in 1961 with new engines... She came to _Delos_ in 1961 and left us in 1967 or so...


Και εδω τα δρομολογια του την χρονια που πρωτοηλθε στην Ελλαδα (1961). Και ειχε και καλη παρεα!



19610930 Nomikos.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Και εδω τα δρομολογια του την χρονια που πρωτοηλθε στην Ελλαδα (1961). Και ειχε και καλη παρεα!
> 
> 
> 
> 19610930 Nomikos.jpg


Αγαπητε Nicholas το πλοιο μετα 49 χρονια απο αυτα τα δρομολογια σε ενα ακομα πολυ ευχαριστο για εμας τους καραβολατρες.
Προς το San Francisco. Τα τελευταια νεα ΕΔΩ. 
Και βεβαια αν βρεθεις προς τα εκει περιμενουμε τις εντυπωσεις σου και αναλογο υλικο  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητε Nicholas το πλοιο μετα 49 χρονια απο αυτα τα δρομολογια σε ενα ακομα πολυ ευχαριστο για εμας τους καραβολατρες.
> Προς το San Francisco. Τα τελευταια νεα ΕΔΩ. 
> Και βεβαια αν βρεθεις προς τα εκει περιμενουμε τις εντυπωσεις σου και αναλογο υλικο



Θα προσπαθησω να παω γρηγορα

Ν

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ο γνωστός καραβο-ιστορικός Peter Knego καταγράφει την ιστορία του μικρού ΔΗΛΟΣ από την ναυπήγησή του σαν Wappen von Hamburg μέχρι σήμερα με πολλές φωτογραφίες και deck plans εδώ:

http://maritimematters.com/2010/08/m...cked-part-one/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αγαπητε Nicholas το πλοιο μετα 49 χρονια απο αυτα τα δρομολογια σε ενα ακομα πολυ ευχαριστο για εμας τους καραβολατρες.
> Προς το San Francisco. Τα τελευταια νεα ΕΔΩ. 
> Και βεβαια αν βρεθεις προς τα εκει περιμενουμε τις εντυπωσεις σου και αναλογο υλικο



Αγαπητοι μου φιλοι

Ιδου ενα μικρο δωρο για τους φιλους του  nautilia.gr. Σημερα το πρωι ζητησα απο μια παλια μου σπουδαστρια που ζει τωρα στον Αγιο Φραγκισκο να παει στην Pier 38 και να παρει μερικες φωτογραφιες του *Aurora*, του παλαι ποτε πολυαγαπημενου _Delos_ (_Wappen von Hamburg_)

Ιδου λοιπον οκτω φωτογραφιες


Dear friends

Here is a small present for all of the nautilia.gr readers.  Today I asked a former PhD student of mine who lives in San Francisco to go to Pier 38 and take some photos of *Aurora*, the former _Delos_ (_Wappen von Hamburg_)




> Hi Nicholas,
> 
> We took several photos of the ship *Aurora* today.  Please find them attached.  She is docked at the end of Pier 38, so it's impossible to get a picture of the entire ship right now from land or pier.   We plan on renting kayaks sometime soon, and we'll try to get some better pictures of it from the water side.  I think those would be great photos because the SF skyline would be in the background.
> 
> Enjoy!  
> Diana


So, here are eight photos

Aurora Yacht 001.jpg

Aurora Yacht 002.jpg

Aurora Yacht 003.jpg

Aurora Yacht 004.jpg

Pier 38 on the long one in the middle

Pier 38.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδου λοιπον οκτω φωτογραφιες (No 5-8)

San Francisco, Pier 38
*Aurora*, the former _Delos_ (_Wappen von Hamburg_)
September 11, 2010

Here are photos No 5-8.

Aurora Yacht 005.jpg

Aurora Yacht 006.jpg

Aurora Yacht 007.jpg

Aurora Yacht 008.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

San Francisco, Pier 38
*Aurora*, the former _Delos_ (_Wappen von Hamburg_)
September 11, 2010

And some magnifications

Aurora Yacht 004a.jpg

Aurora Yacht 007a.jpg

Aurora Yacht 008a.jpg

Aurora9.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ Νίκο , ακόμη και τώρα καταφέρνεις να μας εκπλήσσεις.
Ακόμη μια φορά , λίγο πριν ......δείχνεις το <πάθος σου> για το nautilia.
Τολμώ να πω *<οι ευχές όλων μας μαζί σου.>*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Nicholas!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Nicholas!!!


Γεωργο μου

Φυσικα δεν ειμαι ειδικος στην κατασκευη, επισκευη και βαψιμο πλοιων. Αλλα οσο περισσοτερο κοιταω τις τελευταιες φωτογραφιες, τοσο και βλεπω ψεγαδια.. Κατι λακουβιτσες στο μεταλλο εδω και εκει, κατι σκουριες. και ιδιως ασυμμετρο βαψιμο με παρα πολλα ψεγαδια, λες και η δουλεια εγινε απο ερασιτεχνες... Και μετα αρχιζω να ξαναδιαβαζω μερικα αρθρα απο τον Απριλιο οπως αυτο εδω  http://aurorayacht.wordpress.com/201...ng-a-woodshop/ και με πιανει φοβος οτι οι ανθρωποι που εχουν το καραβι τωρα δεν ειναι και πολυ επαγγελματιες.. Και το γεγονος οτι κανουν εκκληση να τους βοηθησουμε να σωσουν το πλοιο  http://aurorayacht.wordpress.com/201...ng-a-woodshop/ με φοβιζει καπως...

Εχω δικιο η μηπως ειναι απλως η ιδεα μου;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Νicholas παρατηρωντας τις φωτογραφιες   νομιζω οτι   εχεις  δικιο
 Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Delos_ 

delos4.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

DELOS / *WAPPEN VON HAMBURG*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...amburg-01.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...amburg-04.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...amburg-05.html

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...amburg-07.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο _τοξοτη_ για ολες αυτες τις φωτογραφιες του _Wappen von Hamburg II_ και _Wappen von Hamburg III._ Ιδιως η πρωτη ειναι μια φωτογραφια που δεν ειχα δει προηγουμενως και που δειχνει ποσο ομορφα ηταν τα πλοια που ακολουθησαν το πρωτο _Wappen von Hamburg_ (το *Δηλος*) στην Γερμανια. Ειχα την ευκαιρια να ταξιδεψω μαζι τους στην Γερμανια... Πραγματικη ποιηση!

http://www.cruiseshipodyssey.com/Helgoland.htm

----------


## Ellinis

Σε όλες τις φωτο είναι το 3o _Wappen von Hamburg_ (ναυπήγησης 1965). 
Το 2ο (του 1962) είχε ένα ντεκ λιγότερο...

----------


## τοξοτης

Παρακαλώ , μετά τις ευγενικές υποδείξεις/ σημειώσεις των φίλων Νίκου και ¶ρη (ομολογώ ότι και μένα δε μου φαινόταν σωστό) , ή να διαγραφεί ή να μεταφερθεί στο σωστό μέρος.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ellinis

Oι λάτρες του πλοίου θα χαρούν να δούν 5 νέες φωτογραφίες του ως WAPPEN WAN HAMBURG και άλλες 4 ως AURORA.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_D.E.S. Δηλος...πανεμορφο σκαρι ηρθε το 1961 και εφυγε το 1967_
Delos-Nomikos Lines 1966.jpg

Delos-postcard.jpg
_Καρτποσταλ της Nomikos Lines_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> A wonderful postcard of *Delos* as *Wappen von Hamburg* in 1956
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83783


Postcard with photos of the interior of the *Wappen von Hamburg
*Source: http://www.akpool.de/ansichtskarten/
Wappen.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_D.E.S. Δηλος...artistic σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Nomikos Lines_ 


D.E.S. Delos.jpg
D.E.S. Delos_1.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Μια εικονα του πλοιου 9-11-10 απο το Google Earth.

wvh.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...εν ετει 1964 τοτε που ηταν το στολιδι της Nomikos Lines_
Delos.jpg
_ Διαφημιστικο εντυπο της Nomikos Lines_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Κάτι παράδοξο που παρατήρησα Γιώργο στο απίθανο αυτό πρόγραμμα κρουαζιερών του 1964 που ανέβασες, είναι ότι οι τριήμερες κρουαζιέρες ξεκινούν βράδυ Πέμπτης και τελειώνουν βράδυ Κυριακής αντί του συνηθισμένου Παρασκευή πρωί με Δευτέρα πρωί. Το αδελφάκι του Stella Solaris I που έκανα το 1968 την ίδια τριήμερη κρουαζιέρα αναχωρούσε το πρωί της Παρασκευής και τελείωνε το πρωί της Δευτέρας. Αντίστοιχα η τετραήμερη βλέπω αρχίζει μεν Δευτέρα πρωί τελειώνει όμως Πέμπτη πρωί.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Wappen von Hampurg_  _ τ'ομορφο  σκαρι σε   εγχρωμη καρτποσταλ εποχης
_
wappen von hamburg.jpgwappen von hamburg_a.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το D.E.S. ΔΗΛΟΣ σε ομορφο  πολυσελιδο διαφημιστικο εντυπο του 1967 της Nomikos Lines

_ΔΗΛΟΣ.jpgΔΗΛΟΣ_2.jpgΔΗΛΟΣ_3.jpgΔΗΛΟΣ_4.jpgΔΗΛΟΣ_5&6.jpg
_Αρχειο Χ. Μανουσος 


_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και η συνεχεια του εντυπου

_ΔΗΛΟΣ_7.jpgΔΗΛΟΣ_8.jpgΔΗΛΟΣ_9.jpgΔΗΛΟΣ_10.jpg
_Αρχειο Χ.Μανουσος_

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful brochure George, thanks so much for uploading.

Henry.

----------


## inselfaehre

Hello George,

Yesss..... icon_wappen.gif very very fine.. icon_hey.gif..

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΔΗΛΟΣ περνάει από το στενό της Δήλου προσφέροντας μια πολύ όμορφη πόζα...

delos.jpg delos XL.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα απο τα ομορφοτερα πλοια σε ενα απο τα ομορφοτερα μερη του πλανητη!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A short video of the 1955 *Wappen von Hamburg*, which became* Delos, North Star, Faithful* and *Aurora* later. Aplea for the restoration of the ship.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3RZ9lwYJ94

A few videos from the move of *Aurora* (former *Delos*) to San Francisco in 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnRkKbo6quU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7s_UHR7I4F0

----------


## Ellinis

H είδηση της αγοράς του πλοίου όπως δημοσιεύτηκε στα "Ναυτικά Χρονικά". Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι έργο καλλιτέχνη μιας και βλέπουμε το παλιό γερμανικό όνομα στην πλώρη αλλά τα σινιάλα του Νομικού στο φουγάρο.
Στο άρθρο γίνεται λόγος και για μια επικείμενη αγορά ενός δεύτερου αδελφού από το Νομικό.

delos 1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...αραγε  φιλε Ellinis   να εδειχνε     ενδιαφερον  η  NOMIKOS LINES και για την αγορα του Bunte Kuh...;;;  _

----------


## Ellinis

Επειδή γράφει για "παραγγελία" ενός αδελφού, αναρωτιέμαι αν σκεφτόντουσαν να ναυπηγήσουν ένα ίδιο σκάφος... Εξάλλου δεν είχε περάσει και καιρός από την ναυπήγηση του ΔΗΛΟΣ, ήταν σύγχρονο δηλαδή το σχέδιο του.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η γερμανική ναυτιλιακή εταιρία Hafen Dampfschiffahrt A.G. με τον διακριτικό τίτλο HADAG A.G, (καμία σχέση με την HAPAG-Lloyd) που είχε σαν δραστηριότητα την σύνδεση του Αμβούργου με νησιά της Βόρειας Θάλασσας με μικρά ημερόπλοια και φέρρυ, παρήγγειλε το 1954 στα ναυπηγεία του Αμβούργου Steinwerder Industrien A.G που ανήκαν στην Blohm & Voss, την ναυπήγηση ενός μικρού επιβατηγού για την γραμμή Αμβούργου-Cuxhaven-Helgoland (Ελιγολάνδη)-Hoernum. Το καράβι αυτό ήταν το πρώτο επιβατηγό που ναυπηγήθηκε στην μεταπολεμική Γερμανία και καθελκύστηκε την 1η Φεβρουαρίου του 1955 με το όνομα Wappen von Hamburg (Θυρεός της πόλης του Αμβούργου). Το καράβι είχε χωρητικότητα 2.496 τόνων grt και 1.600 επιβατών στα σαλόνια και το κατάστρωμα σαν ημερήσιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο, μήκος 88 μέτρων και πλάτος 12 μέτρων, είχε πέντε 12κύλινδρες δηζελομηχανές Maybach-Mercedes 6.000 ίππων με ηλεκτροπρόωση που κινούσαν δύο προπέλες με ταχύτητα 17,5 κόμβων (max 18). Στις 14 Μαίου της ίδιας χρονιάς παραδόθηκε στην εταιρία του και ξεκίνησε τους ημερήσιους πλόες στα κοντινά νησάκια της Βόρειας Θάλασσας. Η επιτυχία του καραβιού ήταν τέτοια που η HADAG παρήγγειλε το 1957 ένα κονταδελφό με το όνομα Bunte Kuh (Πολύχρωμη Αγελάδα) για τις ανάγκες της γραμμής. Η ταχύτητα όμως των δύο καραβιών δεν άφηνε πολλά περιθώρια χρόνου στην επίσκεψη της Ελιγολάνδης και του Hoernum και σύντομα κόπηκε ο ενδιάμεσος σταθμός του Cuxhaven για την απευθείας σύνδεση του Αμβούργου με την Ελιγολάνδη. Με την αυξανόμενη ζήτηση της γραμμής υπήρξε ανάγκη μεγαλύτερων καραβιών και το 1960 το μικρό Wappen von Hamburg πωλείται στην Hellenic Star Greek Maritime Co. θυγατρική της Πέτρος Μ. Νομικός. Η εταιρία Νομικού με την παραλαβή του καραβιού το έστειλε στα ναυπηγεία Blohm & Voss για την μετασκευή του σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Ενώ εξωτερικά δεν υπήρχαν αλλαγές παρά μόνο η προσθήκη αφαιρούμενης μικρής πισίνας στην πλώρη στην θέση του αμπαριού, εσωτερικά διαμορφώθηκαν καμπίνες για 186 επιβάτες, τοποθετήθηκε κεντρική εγκατάσταση κλιματισμού, δημιουργήθηκε μικρό μαγαζί δώρων, κομμωτήριο, και μπαρ στο σαλόνι της πρύμης. Στις 28 Απριλίου του 1961 το καράβι με το νέο όνομα Δήλος και τα σινιάλα της εταιρίας Νομικού απέπλευσε από το Αμβούργο για τον Πειραιά όπου έφτασε στις 9 Μαΐου για να ξεκινήσει ένα μεικτό αρχικά πρόγραμμα κρουαζιέρας και ακτοπλοΐας. Από Δευτέρα έως και Πέμπτη πρωί έκανε κρουαζιέρα στην Δήλο, Μύκονο, Ρόδο, Ηράκλειο και Σαντορίνη, ενώ από το απόγευμα της Πέμπτης έως την Κυριακή δρομολόγια προς Τήνο, Μύκονο, Ικαρία και Σάμο. Την επόμενη χρονιά σταμάτησε τα ακτοπλοϊκά δρομολόγια και από Πέμπτη έως Κυριακή έκανε κρουαζιέρα προς Πάτμο, Κουσάντασι, Χίο, και Σκιάθο, ενώ τις επόμενες χρονιές επαναλάμβανε τα ίδια λιμάνια με το πρόγραμμα της Δευτέρας-Πέμπτης με λιγότερο όμως χρόνο στα λιμάνια επίσκεψης. Η φήμη του καραβιού γρήγορα το έκανε περιζήτητο και συνέχισε το πρόγραμμα των κρουαζιερών του μέχρι το 1967 όταν η εταιρία Νομικού αποφάσισε να αποσυρθεί από τις κρουαζιέρες βγάζοντας προς πώληση το Δήλος. Ο νέος ιδιοκτήτης του ήταν η αμερικανική εταιρία Westours με βάση το Σηάτλ η οποία είχε ιδρυθεί από τον Charles (Chuck) West με αντικείμενο τις περιηγήσεις στην Αλάσκα και τις πτήσεις μικρών αεροσκαφών σε δημοφιλείς προορισμούς της Αλάσκας. Λόγω της μεγάλης επιτυχίας της Westours ( η οποία απορροφήθηκε τελικά το 1977 από την Holland America Line) στην προώθηση της Αλάσκας σαν τουριστικό προορισμό, ο West δημιούργησε από το 1947 μέχρι το 1957 αεροπορική εταιρία, εταιρία τουριστικών λεωφορείων, τρία μικρά ξενοδοχεία, καθώς και την θυγατρική Alaska Cruise Lines για κρουαζιέρες από το Βανκούβερ του Καναδά. Το 1966 η εταιρία είχε αγοράσει το πρώτο Stella Maris της Sun Line και το είχε μετονομάσει σε Westar αλλά στο ταξίδι του από τον Πειραιά προς το Βανκούβερ ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά κατά την τροφοδοσία του με καύσιμα στην Σαρδηνία με αποτέλεσμα την ολική του απώλεια. Σε αντικατάσταση του χαμένου Westar η Alaska Cruise Lines αγόρασε το 1967 το Δήλος που μετονόμασε σε Polar Star, χωρίς αλλαγές εσωτερικών ή εξωτερικών χώρων, με σημαία Καναδά και νηολόγιο Βανκούβερ για κρουαζιέρες το καλοκαίρι στην British Columbia (Prince Rupert ) και την Αλάσκα (Ketchikan, Peterburg, Juneau, Haines, Glacier Bay, Tracy Arm και Skagway). Τον χειμώνα έκανε κρουαζιέρες στην Μεξικάνικη Ριβιέρα ναυλωμένο από άλλη θυγατρική του ομίλου Westours, την West Line, και κάποιες κρουαζιέρες νοτιότερα μέχρι την Ταϊτή και τον νότιο Ειρηνικό. Το 1970 μεταφέρθηκε οριστικά στην West Line και μετονομάστηκε σε Pacific Star που ταίριαζε περισσότερο σαν όνομα με τους προορισμούς του νότου. Το 1972 άλλαξε πάλι ιδιοκτήτες που την φορά αυτή ήταν η θυγατρική της εταιρίας Donald L. Ferguson Cruises Ltd. με τον διακριτικό τίτλο Xanadu Cruises. Μετά από νέα μετασκευή στην Victoria κοντά στο Βανκούβερ, απέκτησε το νέο όνομα Xanadu και μικρές εξωτερικές διαφορές που αφορούσαν την αντικατάσταση του ζεύγους των πρυμιών σωστικών λέμβων με κλιματιζόμενα κλειστού τύπου tenders για τις εκδρομές, όπως και την αντικατάσταση των διπλών φινιστρινιών στις πλωριές σουίτες με ορθογώνια παράθυρα. Εσωτερικά άλλαξε όλος ο διάκοσμος που υπήρχε από εποχής Νομικού με την τοποθέτηση πάνελ και διακοσμητικών στοιχείων και επίπλων ασιατικής έμπνευσης λόγω της ασιατικής προέλευσης της συζύγου του Ferguson, και απέκτησε πολυτέλεια ιδιωτικού γιώτ. Τον Μάϊο του 1973 ξεκίνησε το πρόγραμμα κρουαζιερών στην Αλάσκα για την Xanadu Cruises ενώ τον χειμώνα με βάση το Λος ¶ντζελες έκανε κρουαζιέρες στο Μεξικό, τον Παναμά και τα νησιά Γκαλάπαγκος του Ειρηνικού. Τον Δεκέμβριο της ίδιας χρονιάς η Xanadu Cruises άλλαξε ιδιοκτησία αλλά διατήρησε το όνομα και το πρόγραμμα του καραβιού με σημαία Παναμά. Το 1977 λόγω οικονομικών προβλημάτων των ιδιοκτητών η εταιρία έκλεισε τις πόρτες της, το καράβι ακινητοποιήθηκε στο Βανκούβερ και στην συνέχεια παροπλίστηκε λόγω χρεών στις τράπεζες. Τον Οκτώβριο του 1978 η τράπεζα First National Bank νέος ιδιοκτήτης του, το μετέφερε στο Σηάτλ και το παρόπλισε. Από εδώ και πέρα αρχίζει η πολύχρονη και πολύπαθη οδύσσεια του μικρού καραβιού που τέλος δεν έχει. Το 1982 αγοράστηκε από την Pan Aleutian Seafoods που το μετέφερε στο Dutch Harbor της Αλάσκας με σκοπό να το μετατρέψει σε πλωτό εργοστάσιο επεξεργασίας και τυποποίησης καβουριών που δεν υλοποιήθηκε. Το 1983 μεταφέρθηκε στην Tacoma (Washington State) όπου πάλι παροπλίστηκε. Το 1984 αγοράστηκε από την εταιρία Expex (Project Expex Inc.) με σκοπό την μετατροπή του σε πλωτό εκθεσιακό και εμπορικό κέντρο με σχέδια προώθησης της αμερικανικής τεχνολογίας σε χώρες του Τρίτου κόσμου και μεταφέρθηκε στο λιμάνι του Λος ¶ντζελες με το όνομα Expex, αλλά τίποτα δεν έγινε και εγκαταλείφθηκε αρόδο έξω από το λιμάνι του Λος ¶ντζελες βορά στον βανδαλισμό που ακολούθησε. Στην συνέχεια πέρασε και πάλι στην ιδιοκτησία της Xanadu Cruises η οποία ήταν θυγατρική της προηγουμένης, χωρίς να γνωρίσει ενεργό δράση με την εγκατάλειψη και τους βανδαλισμούς να συνεχίζονται. Το 1991 αγοράστηκε από την θρησκευτική οργάνωση της Καλιφόρνιας “Friendships” που το μετονόμασε σε Faithful με σκοπό την μετασκευή του σε πλωτό ιατρείο στην Καραϊβική. Απέκτησε νέα μπλε φορεσιά με κόκκινη γραμμή στις μπάντες και ρυμουλκήθηκε στο Wilmington, κοντά στο Λος ¶ντζελες, όπου ξεκίνησε η μετασκευή με το ξήλωμα καμπινών για την δημιουργία μεγάλων χώρων προσευχής και συνεδρίων, και την αφαίρεση των σωστικών λέμβων εκτός ενός ζεύγους. Σύντομα όμως η οργάνωση ξέμεινε από οικονομικούς πόρους, η μετασκευή σταμάτησε και κατέληξε χώρος στέγασης των απόρων πιστών της οργάνωσης. Παράλληλα διατάχθηκε από τις Αρχές του λιμανιού η απομάκρυνσή του και η επιστροφή του σε αγκυροβόλιο έξω από το λιμάνι του Λος ¶ντζελες. Την περίοδο 2003-2005 πιθανολογείται ότι άλλαξε πάλι χέρια σε εταιρία που θα το μετασκεύαζε σε πλωτό νοσοκομείο για παιδιά στο λιμάνι του Λος ¶ντζελες με το όνομα Xanadu 2, αλλά δεν υλοποιήθηκε και το 2005 πουλήθηκε σε μία αεροπορική εταιρία-φάντασμα, την Al Boraq Aviation, με σκοπό να μετατραπεί σε θαλαμηγό πολυτελείας με το όνομα Aurora και ρυμουλκήθηκε εκ νέου σε άθλια πλέον κατάσταση στην Alameda κοντά στο Σαν Φρανσίσκο. Το καράβι πάλι εγκαταλείφθηκε και ακολούθησαν πολλά δικαστήρια από τον Δήμο της Alameda που το κατάσχεσε και αξίωσε την απομάκρυνσή του από το λιμάνι. Το 2007 ρυμουλκήθηκε και πάλι αυτή την φορά στο λιμάνι Rio Vista της Καλιφόρνιας. Το 2008 πέρασε στην ιδιοκτησία του Chris Willson ο οποίος εγκαταστάθηκε στο καράβι και με προσωπική εργασία του ιδίου και εθελοντών φίλων άρχισε σταδιακά την αποκατάσταση του καραβιού με πενιχρά οικονομικά και μικρές εισφορές από φίλους και χορηγούς. μέσα από διαμάχες με τις Αρχές και συνεχείς αλλαγές του τόπου πρόσδεσης του καραβιού. Το 2010 ρυμουλκήθηκε στο λιμάνι του Σαν Φρανσίσκο όπου του δόθηκε αρχικά μία προβλήτα για να αρχίσουν και πάλι τα προβλήματα με το Υπουργείο Υγείας, το Λιμενικό, και νέα δικαστική διαμάχη όταν οι αρχές του λιμανιού αποφάσισαν να κλείσουν την προβλήτα λόγω στατικών και άλλων προβλημάτων. Το καράβι ρυμουλκήθηκε και πάλι, αυτή τη φορά στο ποτάμι Stockton όπου και παραμένει μέχρι σήμερα με την αποκατάσταση να προχωρά με αργά βήματα. Τα σχέδια του ιδιοκτήτη του είναι η πλήρης αποκατάσταση και η μετονομασία του με τα αρχικά του χρώματα και το αρχικό του όνομα Wappen von Hamburg.

Με το αρχικό του όνομα Wappen von Hamburg και τα σινιάλα της HADAG-Lloyd

Wappen_von_Hamburg.jpg 

Μετά την μετασκευή στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Delos της εταιρίας Νομικού

Delos1.jpg

Σαν Polar Star
Polar_Star3.jpg 

Σαν Xanadu
Xanadu.jpg

H σημερινή του κατάσταση σαν Aurora
Aurora.jpg
Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, maritimematters.com, de.cyclopaedia.net

----------


## Ellinis

Πληρέστατη και απολαυστική η ιστορική αναδρομή του TSS QAM στο ΔΗΛΟΣ. Να συνεισφέρω και εγώ με μια φωτογραφία του από τις σελίδες των "Ναυτικών Χρονικών"

Delos.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ημουν στον Αγιο Φραγκισκο αυτη την εβδομαδα... Το ομορφο *Δηλος* δεν ειναι πια εκει. Ισως οπως λεει ο φιλος  				 				 					 						 	*TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA* να εχει μεταφερθει στο Stockton. http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.d...0803/302240311
Aurora.jpg


Αυτη η ιστορια αυτων των ανθρωπων που προσπαθουσαν να το ξαναφτιαξουν (σχεδον σαν ερασιτεχνες) το 2010 δεν μου ειχε αρεσει πολυ.

attachment-1.jpgSFO.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Δηλος* στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου. Φωτογραφια του Απριλιου 1965 απο την συλλογη Cushman του Πανεπιστημιου της Ινδιανας.
http://webapp1.dlib.indiana.edu/cush...ch&pnum=P13952

Δηλος.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του ΔΗΛΟΣ να κάνει ρεμέντζο στον Πειραιά. Στη δεύτερη φαίνεται και το ΈΛΛΗ (πρώην ΈΛΣΗ) του Τυπάλδου

delos.jpg

delos - elsi.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καταπληκτικες εικονες!!! 
Μοναδικα και πανεμορφα  τα ευρηματα απο τον φιλο Ellinis!!!_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δυο πόζες του ΔΗΛΟΣ να κάνει ρεμέντζο στον Πειραιά. Στη δεύτερη φαίνεται και το ΈΛΛΗ (πρώην ΈΛΣΗ) του Τυπάλδου
> 
> delos.jpg
> 
> delos - elsi.jpg
> πηγή


 Στην πρώτη ¶ρη φαίνεται και η πρύμη του κονταδελφού του Stella Solaris (Bunte Kuh).

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δυο πόζες του ΔΗΛΟΣ να κάνει ρεμέντζο στον Πειραιά. Στη δεύτερη φαίνεται και το ΈΛΛΗ (πρώην ΈΛΣΗ) του Τυπάλδου
> 
> delos.jpg
> 
> delos - elsi.jpg
> πηγή


Ωραίες φωτογραφίες και με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα , επειδή δεν είμαι ναυτικός , να ρωτήσω τους ναυτικούς μας τι σημαίνει το < κάνει ρεμέντζο>

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ωραίες φωτογραφίες και με την ευκαιρία θα ήθελα , επειδή δεν είμαι ναυτικός , να ρωτήσω τους ναυτικούς μας τι σημαίνει το < κάνει ρεμέντζο>


 Εννοεί μανουβράρει για να δέσει (αν και το ρεμέντζο παραπέμπει σε αρόδο).

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εννοεί μανουβράρει για να δέσει (αν και το ρεμέντζο παραπέμπει σε αρόδο).


Ευχαριστώ πολύ , ομολογώ ότι την έκφραση αυτή δεν την είχα ξανακούσει. Γνώριζα μόνο το ρεμέντζο  Φαίνεται όμως ότι η ναυτική ορολογία έχει διάφορες εκφράσεις για το ίδιο πράγμα  Έτσι το <κάνει ρεμέντζο> έτυχε κάποτε να το ακούσω και σαν <χειρίζει> που μου το εξήγησαν σαν κάτι αντίστοιχο του μανουβράρω για να δέσω.  Όπως είχε πει και ο Σωκράτης : Γηράσκω………

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ , ομολογώ ότι την έκφραση αυτή δεν την είχα ξανακούσει. Γνώριζα μόνο το ρεμέντζο  Φαίνεται όμως ότι η ναυτική ορολογία έχει διάφορες εκφράσεις για το ίδιο πράγμα  Έτσι το <κάνει ρεμέντζο> έτυχε κάποτε να το ακούσω και σαν <χειρίζει> που μου το εξήγησαν σαν κάτι αντίστοιχο του μανουβράρω για να δέσω.  Όπως είχε πει και ο Σωκράτης : Γηράσκω………


 Πληροφοριακά και μόνο, έτσι γιατί είναι καλό να γνωρίζουμε από που προέρχονται οι λέξεις, η λέξη ρεμέντζο προέρχεται από το ιταλικό Remezzo που πάει να πει αγκυροβόλιο, ναύδετο, σημαδούρα. Συνήθως το ρεμέντζο είναι ποντισμένη άγκυρα με σημαδούρα όπου δένει πάνω σκάφος αρόδο χωρίς να κρατιέται από τις δικές του άγκυρες, αλλά μπορεί να έχει και πιο ελεύθερη έννοια του δένω το σκάφος. Τουλάχιστον στην ιστιοπλοία που ασχολούμαι αυτήν την έννοια έχει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πληροφοριακά και μόνο, έτσι γιατί είναι καλό να γνωρίζουμε από που προέρχονται οι λέξεις, η λέξη ρεμέντζο προέρχεται από το ιταλικό Remezzo που πάει να πει αγκυροβόλιο, σημαδούρα. Συνήθως το ρεμέντζο είναι ποντισμένη άγκυρα με σημαδούρα όπου δένει πάνω σκάφος αρόδο χωρίς να κρατιέται από τις δικές του άγκυρες, αλλά μπορεί να έχει και πιο ελεύθερη έννοια του δένω το σκάφος. Τουλάχιστον στην ιστιοπλοία που ασχολούμαι αυτήν την έννοια έχει.


Φίλε TSS QAM πολύ καλά κάνεις κ το εξηγείς γιά να μαθαίνουν οι μη γνωρίζοντες.Αυτό με την σημαδούρα,ναύδετο γιά την ακρίβεια,στην Ελλάδα το βλέπουμε στην Σαντορίνη γιά τα κρουαζιερόπλοια κ στους ναυστάθμους γιά τα πολεμικά.
Το ρεμέντζο έχει πάρει κ την έννοια του χώρου της πρύμης ή της πλώρης όπου ευρίσκονται οι εργάτες (μπόμπες)γιά τις άγκυρες κ τους κάβους,οι μπίντες κ τα όκκια.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε TSS QAM πολύ καλά κάνεις κ το εξηγείς γιά να μαθαίνουν οι μη γνωρίζοντες.Αυτό με την σημαδούρα,ναύδετο γιά την ακρίβεια,στην Ελλάδα το βλέπουμε στην Σαντορίνη γιά τα κρουαζιερόπλοια κ στους ναυστάθμους γιά τα πολεμικά.
> Το ρεμέντζο έχει πάρει κ την έννοια του χώρου της πρύμης ή της πλώρης όπου ευρίσκονται οι εργάτες (μπόμπες)γιά τις άγκυρες κ τους κάβους,οι μπίντες κ τα όκκια.


Πολύ σωστά φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη. Γενικά θα έλεγα ότι με την ελεύθερη έννοια είναι ο τόπος και ο χώρος πρόσδεσης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μια ομορφη πλωρια φωτογραφια του ΔΗΛΟΣ στον Ταμεση με φοντο την γεφυρα του Λονδινου  

_ http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Delos-07.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _Μια ομορφη πλωρια φωτογραφια του ΔΗΛΟΣ στον Ταμεση με φοντο την γεφυρα του Λονδινου  
> 
> _ http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Delos-07.jpg


Great photo George unusual to see the Delos in London could this have been on her delivery voyage from Germany or whilst on a charter cruise later on in her Greek career ?

Best regards
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

What ever happened with *DELOS*? Three years ago she was in Sacramento and then San Francisco, nicely painted but kind of abandoned... I had uploaded photos then,. What happened after that?  Frankly, I did not like the "group" that owned her at that time. They were trying to collect funds to "restore her" but the restoration was done by jus one or two amateurs... And there were fights with the local authorities (in Sacramento)...

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> What ever happened with *DELOS*? Three years ago she was in Sacramento and then San Francisco, nicely painted but kind of abandoned... I had uploaded photos then,. What happened after that?  Frankly, I did not like the "group" that owned her at that time. They were trying to collect funds to "restore her" but the restoration was done by jus one or two amateurs... And there were fights with the local authorities (in Sacramento)...


Nicholas coincidentally I came across this on facebook this morning....


*Christopher Willson*9 hrs





Part 1: This is the main deck of the Aurora / Wappen von Hamburg as it appeared summer before last. We were in the stages of removing old rotted deck planks in order to get to the steel so we could make repairs as needed. This deck has come a long way since this image was taken.
When I found this ship in 2008 she was very close to being sold for scrap. She was extremely neglected and was certainly an eye sore to view. She was full of trash and I don't just mean a little here and there. I pulled single handed a total of 17 15ft Uhaul loads of trash from just the A and B decks alone. The decks had leaked for years destroying many areas of the interior. She was a sad ship with lots of sad stories. After my first viewing of this ship I almost walked away. She was far to large of a project for my budget.
This ship weighed heavy on my mind for a couple of weeks after I had first seen her. She had beautiful lines but needed so much work. I was not a ship guy. I had many skills that fit into this project but had never even been or worked on a ship of this size. What do I do first? Really I had no idea. This ship was inches from being sold for scrap and this was so far out of my comfort level.
At the time I rented a normal sized house and made an average income. I was not a rich guy looking for a yacht project by any means. Owning a ship never even came to mind. But something drew me to her. Something I can't explain in words.
I started researching this ship online and found that she had massive historical significance on multiple levels. There was no shortness of information about her out there. Possibly one of the most documented ships in the world. I knew it was time to take action.
Have you ever had a time in your life that you were about to risk everything on something that you knew nothing about? This was that time. I had to jump in with both feet or not at all. Something kept telling me this was the right thing to do and amazingly enough I felt calm and motivated.
I may have had an average job and and average income but my skill set was not so average. It was time to put my talents to work to save this ship..............
......more to come
To read more and witness our restoration first hand. We welcome you to join our group at the link below.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/560137660800546/




this sounds to me very much on the lines of what you describe above but it seems that she is now in better shape ......interesting !!

all the best
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thanks Henry. Ia m glad you brought this up to my attention. For me all these restoration efforts with crowdfunding are suspicious... Maybe my old age.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για τους φίλους των όμορφων κλασσικών ποσταλιών, τώρα που ελάχιστα διασώζονται παγκοσμίως, το μικρό Δήλος της Θηραϊκής Ατμοπολοίας Π. Νομικού σιγά-σιγά με το μεράκι και την επιμονή του ιδιοκτήτη του Christopher Willson συνεχίζει να επισκευάζεται με σκοπό να αποκτήσει και πάλι την παλιά καλή του εμφάνιση σε πείσμα των καιρών. Περισσότερα εδώ: http://maritimematters.com/2016/10/s...y-in-stockton/

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για τους φίλους των όμορφων κλασσικών ποσταλιών, τώρα που ελάχιστα διασώζονται παγκοσμίως, το μικρό Δήλος της Θηραϊκής Ατμοπολοίας Π. Νομικού σιγά-σιγά με το μεράκι και την επιμονή του ιδιοκτήτη του Christopher Willson συνεχίζει να επισκευάζεται με σκοπό να αποκτήσει και πάλι την παλιά καλή του εμφάνιση σε πείσμα των καιρών. Περισσότερα εδώ: http://maritimematters.com/2016/10/s...y-in-stockton/


 Το είχε γράψει πριν 2-3 τεύχη κ το Ships Monthly.Στο Stockton όπου βρίσκεται, μακρυά από τη θάλασσα,έχω πάει.Είναι ένας πλωτός ποταμός,να σκεφθείς,το βαπόρι που ήμουνα ήταν 11000+ κοχ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια βραδυνή φωτογραφία με το ΔΗΛΟΣ και ένα από τα φορτηγοποστάλια της Adriatica

delos.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια βραδυνή φωτογραφία με το ΔΗΛΟΣ και ένα από τα φορτηγοποστάλια της Adriatica
> 
> delos.jpg


 πανέμορφη και πολύ νοσταλγική φωτογραφία Αρη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και ένα από τα φορτηγοποστάλια της Adriatica
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191491


Eίναι το ΒRENNERO  που είχε αδελφά τα ΒERNINA  κ STELVIO. Το τελευταίο θα το θυμάστε,είχε πουληθεί σε Έλληνες αλλά δεν ταξίδεψε κ τελικά διαλύθηκε  εδώ.Αυτό το τρίο ήταν εξέλιξη των SAN MARCO/SAN GIORGIO.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Μια βραδυνή φωτογραφία με το ΔΗΛΟΣ και ένα από τα φορτηγοποστάλια της Adriatica
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191491


 _ Πραγματικα ΑΠΙΘΑΝΗ  εικονα!!! 
_

----------


## xyma60

http://arxeiomnimon.gak.gr/browse/re...ab02&id=528206

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στην δευτερη ταινια της σειρας του πρακτορα 007  Τζεημς Μποντ  του 1963   (Απο την Ρωσια με αγαπη) βλεπουμε  στα πρωτα λεπτα του εργου     το ΔΗΛΟΣ_ 
https://imbd.fandom.com/wiki/From_Russia_with_Love

----------


## Ellinis

Βραδυνή λήψη του ΔΗΛΟΣ στην Σαντορίνη του εξήντα, δια χειρός Robert McCabe. Όταν ο ίδιος πρωτοεπισκέφθηκε το νησί το 1954 ήταν ο μοναδικός ξένος επισκέπτης... 

delos.jpg
Από το εξαιρετικό λεύκωμα "Σαντορίνη - Εικόνες μιας άλλης εποχής"

----------


## Maiandros

Η διπλοφουνταρισμένη πλώρη του όμορφου ΔΗΛΟΣ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά,σε μια φωτογραφία από το pireorama.blogspot.com

κεντρικός λιμένας.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το ΔΗΛΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, φωτογραφία ανεβασμένη στην ιστοσελίδα, Retromaniax.gr , όπου στο κατάστρωμα της πλώρης βλέπουμε και την πισίνα που είχε δημιουργηθεί στο πρώην στόμιο του αμπαριού. Πάντως με την ταχύτητα το πλοίου και τον όποιο σε ένταση αέρα που θα φυσούσε, δεν νομίζω αυτή να ήταν και η καλύτερη θέση για πισίνα, ένα τουρτούρισμα θα το ένιωθε κανείς βγαίνοντας έξω μετά την βουτιά. Ίσως όμως και να ήταν η μόνη δυνατή θέση για αυτήν καθώς , όπως βλέπω στα σχέδια κάτοψης των καταστρωμάτων του, στο πρυμναία σαλόνι στο κυρίως κατάστρωμα υπήρξε η προτίμηση αυτός να είναι  μεγάλος και ενιαίος χώρος χωρίς να υπάρχει ενδιάμεσα ο απαραίτητος κλειστός χώρος για την ύπαρξη  πισίνας που θα βρισκόταν ακριβώς από πάνω του στο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα περιπάτου (Rromenade deck).

316132096_5587565254684614_7777097924945910374_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΔΗΛΟΣ στο λιμάνι της Τήνου, φωτογραφία ανεβασμένη στην ιστοσελίδα, Retromaniax.gr , όπου στο κατάστρωμα της πλώρης βλέπουμε και την πισίνα που είχε δημιουργηθεί στο πρώην στόμιο του αμπαριού. Πάντως με την ταχύτητα το πλοίου και τον όποιο σε ένταση αέρα που θα φυσούσε, δεν νομίζω αυτή να ήταν και η καλύτερη θέση για πισίνα, ένα τουρτούρισμα θα το ένιωθε κανείς βγαίνοντας έξω μετά την βουτιά. Ίσως όμως και να ήταν η μόνη δυνατή θέση για αυτήν καθώς , όπως βλέπω στα σχέδια κάτοψης των καταστρωμάτων του, στο πρυμναία σαλόνι στο κυρίως κατάστρωμα υπήρξε η προτίμηση αυτός να είναι  μεγάλος και ενιαίος χώρος χωρίς να υπάρχει ενδιάμεσα ο απαραίτητος κλειστός χώρος για την ύπαρξη  πισίνας που θα βρισκόταν ακριβώς από πάνω του στο ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα περιπάτου (Rromenade deck).
> 
> 316132096_5587565254684614_7777097924945910374_n.jpg


 Κ στο COUNTESS M είχαν κάνει πισίνα στην πλώρη.

----------


## Maiandros

> Κ στο COUNTESS M είχαν κάνει πισίνα στην πλώρη.


Ναι, βέβαια, απλά στο COUNTESS M η πισίνα ήταν προστατευμένη από τον άνεμο με ένα περίβλημα με συνεχόμενα μεγάλα παράθυρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι, βέβαια, απλά στο COUNTESS M η πισίνα ήταν προστατευμένη από τον άνεμο με ένα περίβλημα με συνεχόμενα μεγάλα παράθυρα.


Aνεμοθώρακας, αλλά πόσο να προστατέψει από τον άνεμο κ από τη φόρα του βαποριού όταν αυτός προσκρούει στον σχεδόν κάθετο καθρέφτη!
Εδώ που τα λέμε κ στο ένα κ στο άλλο πλοίο  σε αυτή τη πλωριά πισίνα οι αξιωματικοί της γέφυρας θα έκαναν πλούσιο οφθαλμόλουτρο!

----------


## Maiandros

> Aνεμοθώρακας, αλλά πόσο να προστατέψει από τον άνεμο κ από τη φόρα του βαποριού όταν αυτός προσκρούει στον σχεδόν κάθετο καθρέφτη!
> Εδώ που τα λέμε κ στο ένα κ στο άλλο πλοίο  σε αυτή τη πλωριά πισίνα οι αξιωματικοί της γέφυρας θα έκαναν πλούσιο οφθαλμόλουτρο!


Αφού είναι λίγο δύσκολο να δει κανείς γοργόνες στη θάλασσα, καλές είναι και οι "γοργόνες" της πισίνας.....

----------

